# Boxing Day continue Dec., 28 & 29 new fish & inverts just in Caribbean & Indo fish



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

*Boxing Day continue Dec., 28 & 29 new fish & inverts just in Caribbean & Indo fish*

*Boxing Day specials continue Dec., 28 & 29. Just in new fish & inverts, Caribbean & Indo fish

LIST OF FISH AND INVERT'S ON THE BOTTOM OF THIS PAGE.

AquaForest Reef Salt **Below market price**

AquaForest Sea Salt ***PRICE TO LOW TO ADVERTISE***

H2O SALT BEST SALT ***PRICE TO LOW TO ADVERTISE***

ALL MARINE FISH 30% TO 60% OFF OUR ALREADY LOW PRICES

FRAGS lots of new frags $10 each, buy 3 get 1 free

Large Rainbow Zoa's $35 each reg. $65

Cleaner Shrimp $15 each

MEXICAN TROPICAL TURBO SNAILS $1.99 each

Large Tonga Nassarius Snail 10 for $18

All Frozen food 25% off

ALL FRESHWATER FISH 30% OFF

LOTS OF OTHER INSTORE SPECIAL EVERYTHING MUST GO*
*
THIS IS WHAT CAME IN

RED GORGONIAN
YELLOW GORGONIAN 
PEPPERMINT SHRIMP
QUEEN ANGEL MEDIUM AND LARGE 
FRENCH ANGEL MEDIUM AND LARGE 
ROCK BEAUTY 
QUEEN TRIGGER 
ROYAL GRAMMA 
EMERALD CRABS 
BLUE LEGGED HERMIT CRABS
SCARLETT HERMIT CRABS 
ARROW CRABS 
HORSESHOE CRABS 
PORCELAIN CRABS 
POLKA DOTTED CRABS *

*COMMON NAME*

*Rayfish Blue Spotted 
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)
Chromis Blue-Green
Rayfish Blue Spotted 
Anthias Lyretail Pink (Male)
Anthias Green (Huchtii) 
Clown Tomato Red 
Tang Powder Brown 
Tang Naso Lipstic (M)
Trigger Blue Lined (M/L)
Angel Emperor (Adult) (ML)
Tang Clown (Lineatus) (M/L)
Tang Phil.Yellow Tang (Adult)
Tang Pacific Sailfin (M/L) 
Trigger Pinktail 
Trigger Blue Jaw (Male)
Trigger Blue Jaw (Female)
Snapper Checkered
Wrasse Checkerboard (S/M)
Anthias Purple Square (Male)
Marine Betta (Male)
Wrasse Pentail fairy
Wrasse Katharine fairy
Wrasse Black Fin Fairy
Anthias Tiger Queen (M/L)
Tang Flame Fin Tomini (M/L) 
Butterfly Copperband (S)
Blenny Mandarin Green) (M/L)
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (M/L)
Wrasse Blue-Sided Fairy
Fox Face (S)
Eel Snowflakes 
Goby Diamond Orange Spot
Tang Blue Hippo Tang (S)
Grouper Panther (S/M)
Wrasse Red Fin Fairy
Tang Phil. Yellow Tang Juv.
Lionfish White Volitan 
Tang Blue Dott Naso (M)
Tang Half black
Angel Bicolor 
Angel Coral Beauty 
Angel Keyhole
Hogfish Coral 
Shrimp Cleaner Skunk (M/L)
Damsel 3-Spots (Domino)
Damsel Yellow Tail
Dottyback Strawberry
Blenny Red Scooter (M/L)
Blenny Mandarin Green) (M/L)
Goby Sun-tail 
Blenny Yellow Tail
Goby Firefish 
Goby Wheeler's Prawn
White Whelk Snail
Feather Duster
Starfish Blue
Sea Hare Slugs
Shrimp Anemone
Shrimp Tiger Pistol
Anemone Red Mat
Shrimp Randal Pistol 
Scallops Flame
Anemone Saddle Carpet
Anemone Long Tentacle 
Anemone Yellow Mat
Goby Golden Head sleeper
Goby Orange Spot (Guttata)
Goby Blk Banded Antenna
Clown Brown & White
Goby Yellow Watchman
Lionfish Black Volitan 
Eel Black Ribbon
Angel Emperor (Adult) (ML)
Wrasse Greenbird
Sweetlips Spotted Grunts 
Angel Emperor (Juv) (M/L)
Moorish Idol
Tang Yellow Shoulder (M)
Tang Brown (Scopas) 
Anthias Orange (Female)
Puffer Dogface 
Marine Betta (Male)
Lionfish Fu-Manchu 
Anthias Silver-streak
Clown Ocellaris (S/M)
Trigger Bursa 
Parrotfish Bicolor
Wrasse Pentail fairy
Trigger Humu Humu 
File Leatherjacket
Wrasse Dragon
*


----------



## BHillson (Dec 12, 2016)

Where r u located


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

BHillson said:


> Where r u located
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are located in Kingston Road Toronto, google North American Fish Breeders, NAFB, you will find all the details.


----------

